# Nhandu vulpinus



## GoTerps (Nov 10, 2004)

A freshly molted ~5" female _Nhandu vulpinus_.  A real beauty IMO.


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 11, 2004)

Anyone else have photos of this species???


----------



## Philth (Nov 11, 2004)

I have several of these, I hope to breed them in the near future. IMO the camera does this species no justice.


----------



## versus (Nov 11, 2004)

they are gorgeous! :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 13, 2004)

Here's a mature male N. vulpinus.
D.


----------



## Pernille (Mar 6, 2005)

*Breeding Nhandu vulpinus*

HI!

Does any of you have any experience in breeding Nhandu vulpinus? The reason i ask, is that my WC female made an eggsack yesterday and i have no idea what the incubation time is, and if it is known to eat the sack?? I´ll be happy for all answers..

Pernille


----------



## Ruben (Mar 17, 2005)

Regards
Ruben


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 17, 2005)

Those are some gorgeous pics guys!!! :clap:


----------



## common spider (Mar 17, 2005)

Very cool pics everyone......


Make me want to go out and spend money.


 :clap:


----------

